# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا وتحقيقا

## عبد الفتاح الزويني

قراءة في كتاب منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا وتحقيقا للدكتور فاروق حمادة
بقلم: ذ/ عبد الفتاح بن اليماني الزويني
..............................  ...........................
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام الأتمان الأكملان على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبع هداه، واقتدى بسنته إلى يوم الدين. أما بعد:
*لقد قسم الدكتور فاروق حمادة كتابه "منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا وتحقيقا إلى قسمين اثنين ،فخص الأول منهما لمنهج البحث والتأليف، فخصص له فصلين ،استهل الأول  بالحديث عن توسع الدراسات الإسلامية في الزمان والمكان والموضوع،وأشار إلى مقاصد التأليف وغاياته وإلى خطوات البحث مضمونا وشكلا ،فدعا الباحث إلى تقسيم البحث وإحكام خطته، وجمع المعلومات بوعي وبصيرة  ،وأن يداوم  على إحكام النظر فيها وترتيبها وصياغتها ،وأن يلتزم الأمانة في نقل الأفكار وعزوها،بتوخي الفهم الصحيح للنصوص وتحديد مدلولاتها والرجوع في كل علم إلى أهله مع التزام النقد النزيه المتزن .*
 *وفي الفصل الثاني من منهج البحث ،فرسم الخطوات الشكلية والجمالية لفن التأليف ،منبها الباحثين إلى ضرورة سلامة الأسلوب و جماله ،وضبط النص بالشكل و الإعجام و علامات الترقيم ،كما أشار إلى ضرورة ضبط القراءات القرآنية ،ونصح  بحسن الاقتباس و عدم الاستطراد،والتز  ام المصطلحات المتداولة مع كتابة الكلمات الأعجمية باللغة التي أقتبست منها ووضع لائخة للمصادر و المراجع ،وصنع الفهارس و الكشافات جاعلا في إخراج حسن ومثير مع وضع ملخص جامع ، فيما أفرد القسم الثاني لمنهج التحقيق وبعث التراث ،* *         يستهل  الدكتور فاروق حمادة الحديث عن تجدد الدراسات الإسلامية بتجدد الأجيال ،وبأنها حاضرة في كل الأحوال[1] ،واسعة الميدان، بعيدة الرجاء في الزمان والمكان و الموضوع[2] .فعلى امتداد أربعة عشر قرنا شارك فيها عقول ونوابغ من الأرجاء و كل الأنحاء، فلقد تفتقت في رحاب هذا الدين علوم كثيرة جدا ولازالت في نماء واضطراد[3]، ولو انقطع الدارس طول عمره لنوع واحد من هذه الأنواع ، لما بلغ فيه غايته ولما وصل مداه[4] .* *        ولقد أخذت مقاصد التأليف وغايته حيزا مهما من تفكير شيخنا الأستاذ فاروق حمادة فعدها سبعة غايات على غرار سير علمائنا الأماجد، فنبه إلى استنباط العلم بموضوعه وتقويم أبوابه وفصوله[5]، ورأى ضرورة الوقوف على كلام الأولين  وتواليفهم لما لذلك من بيان لكتب المعقول و المنقول وتصويب ثغراتهم، ويستوثق من ذلك بالبرهان الواضح، ولقد جعل من أسباب تدخل الطالب أن يكون الفن الواحد قد نقصت منه مسائل أو فصول، فيقصد المطلع من ذلك أن يتمم ما نقص من تلك المسائل، أو أن تكون مسائل العلم قد وقعت غير مرتبة في أبوابها ولا منتظمة ،فيقصد المطلع على ذلك أن يرتبها ويهذبها، ويجعل كل مسألة في بابها[6] .* *أن تكون مسائل العلم  مفرقة من أبوابها في علوم أخرى، فيتنبه إلى موضوع ذلك الفن، وجمع مسائله، أو أن يكون الشيء من التواليف التي هي أمهات الفنون مطولا مسهبا ، فيقصد بالتأليف تلخيص ذلك بالاختصار والإيجاز وحذف المتكرر أن وقع، فكان هذا تمام المقاصد التي ينبغي اعتمادها بالتأليف ومراعاتها .[7]* *بعد ذلك سار الباحث لوضع خطوات للبحث مضمونا وشكلا، فمن حيث المضمون دعا إلى ضرورة الاستعداد وتوفر الأهلية[8] القائمة على الرغبة والميل بأن يكون على معرفة بأصولها ومفاهيمها الأساسية، وفي نفس الوقت أن يكون قد رسخ في العلم الذي هو بصدده [9] .كما نبه شيخنا إلى ضرورة معرفة ميدان البحث والتمكن منه[10]، وأن يكون على دراية بأبعاد البحث وفائدته الإنسانية[11] ؛ مشيرا إلى أن هناك مباحث لا صلة لها بالواقع، بل لا تستحق أن يقطع لها الإنسان ساعة من ثمين وقته وغالي عمره، فما قيمت بحوث، حضرت أو غابت، لا تؤثر في حياتنا شيئا [12]، بعد أن يكون قد استشعر ذلك يبادر إلى تقسيم البحث وإحكام خطته بوضع تصور أو مخطط شمولي عن بحثه مع مراعاة التمهيد بعرض المشكلة، أو الفكرة المبتكرة، أو القضية الداعية إلى إيجاد هذا البحث، وضرورة الوقوف عليها ومسوغات ذلك[13] .* *وقبل هذا وذاك أرشد الطالب إلى ضرورة جمع المعلومات بوعي وبصيرة بتوخي القراءة الهادفة ، وجمع المعلومات التي تنضوي تحت بحثه ، وتتعلق بدراسته الشيء الذي يتوجب عليه أن يعرف قيمة كل كتاب على خير وجه [14]، ويصرح بأن معرفة كل كتاب له وزنه وقيمته في إيصال الباحث إلى الحق ومما يتوجب أن يعرفه عن المصدر كذلك ، ما زاده على غيره أو تفرد به ، وأصالته في ميدانه [15]، وبعد جمع مادته ، وتوثيق ما جمعه ، ونسبته المدققة إلى مظانه التي اقتبسه منها لا بد له من طول النظر فيه وتجوال الفكر على صفحاته وتقليب النظر في جنباته ، ويدون مع كل فكرة ما يستنبطه ، و إلى جانب كل  قول ما يستفيده، ثم يصوغ مادته المتوفرة في سبيكته الخاصة، ويتوجب عليه أن يراعي عرض الفكرة الواردة حسب الأقدم، ممن تعرض لها أو طرحها، من نشأتها نموها واتساعها، إلى بلوغها غايتها وإحكامها ، إلى اعتراضها من معارضة أو مناقضة أو تأييد أو موافقة ، وما لحق بها من تفسير وتعليل ، وبيان وتفصيل، وهذا المنهج يبين للناضرين  تطور الأفكار، وأقدار أهل العلم، ومراتبهم منه، وما أسدوه عبر العصور، ومنه كذلك يدرك أثر الزمان والمكان والحدثان [16] .* *وفي هذا الخضم يكون الباحث مطالبا بالأمانة العلمية وفي نسبة الأفكار والأقوال إلى أصحابها دون أدنى غضاضة من صغير أو كبير[17] ، ومن هذه الأمانة تنبثق قضية على غاية من  الأهمية والخطورة، ألا وهي قضية الالتزام بضوابط الفهم الصحيح للنصوص، وتحديد مدلولاتها على هدي هذه الضوابط وما ترشد إليه [18]؛ فقضية نصوص القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة ، نشأت مع السلف الصالح ، ونشأت بذلك ضوابط الفهم الصحيح ، وهذه القضية هي التي تسمى اليوم قضية الموضوعية والنزاهة[19]، لأن الفهم الحق لمراد الشارع إضافة إلى كونه واجبا دينيا، فإن نتيجته هي صمام الأمان للحياة الإنسانية، وسر السعادة البشرية[20].* *        ويجعل كاتبنا الملهم من واجبات الباحث الحق وهو  يجول في رحاب الفكر ويصول ، أن يرجع في كل علم إلى أهله ، و يأخذ معلوماته من مصادرها الأصلية الصحيحة المعتمدة في ميدانها [21]؛ فلا يأخذ الحديث من كتب الفقه والأصول ولا يرجع في القراءات وعلوم القرآن إلى كتب التاريخ والسير ، ولا في أنساب الرجال ومسائل الأصول إلى كتب الأسمار والقصاصين.* * وجعل من سمات الباحث الراسخ أن لا يقف حيال الأفكار والنصوص مكتوف الأيدي جامد النظر، عديم التدبر ، بل له حق الفهم عن الله و رسوله (صلى الله عليه و سلم)، و الاستنباط من نصوص القرآن والسنة الشريفة، وله حق النقد والتقويم لكل نص سواهما [22].* *         هذه عشرة كاملة تتعلق بالموضوع والمضمون ، فما هي العشرة الأخرى المتعلقة بشكل الموضوع الخارجي، أسلوبا وصياغة ، ووضعا وإخراجا ؟* *يؤكد في مستهلها بضرورة  توخي سلامة الأسلوب وجماله، فالأسلوب هو ثوب المعاني، بمقدار توشيته وتحبيره وتجميله ، تقرب المعاني من الأفهام ، وتسرع الدخول إلى القلوب والعقول ، مع زيادة الأفضلية والخيرية لمن كان مكين اللغة عارفا بأساليبها .[23]* *وجعل من تمام معرفة اللغة وحسن الصياغة ، ضبط النص بالشكل والإعجام واستعمال علامات الترقيم؛ أما الإعجام والشكل ، فيجب أن يكون في المواضع التي يحتاج إليها وخاصة في الكلمات المشكلة والملتبسة من الأعلام والكنى والألقاب والأنساب وغيرها.* *كما أوصى الباحثين بضبط القراءات القرآنية ونصوص الحديث النبوية الشريفة ورواته ، مع بيان مصدر ذلك ليسهل الرجوع إليه من صاحبه أو من غيره .* *ومن الأمور الشكلية كذلك يحسن بالباحث أن يخلي فكرته من الإستطراد الطويلة ، والإضافات غير اللازمة ، وغن كان ذلك ضروريا فيكن في حاشية الكتاب ، وإن كانت طويلة فليجعلها ضميمة ، ملحقة في ختام الباب أو البحث ، و لا حرج من عدة ضمائم توضح وتنير للقراء تمام الفكرة وأصولها .[24]* *وأما الاقتباسات ، فإن كانت طويلة ، فإما أن تختصر ويقتصر فيها على موضع الشاهد ، وإما أن يؤخذ معناها ، ويشار إلى ذلك، دون أن ينسى التعامل داخل نص البحث  بالمصطلحات المتداولة  مع الأجدر أن يعلن عنها في مقدمة بحثه حتى يكون القارئ على بينة منها قبل أن يدلف إلى قراءة البحث ، لأن استعمال الرموز دون توضيحها يلبس على القارئ بل ويجعله يمل القراءة .[25] كما يستحب للقارئ أن يكتب الأسماء بلغتها الأصلية ، و يضعها بين قوسين ، ثم يعربها هو ، أما المراجع والمصادر التي اقتبس منها قليلا أو كثيرا أو أحال عليها و لو مرة واحدة ،فيجب عليه أن يضعها في قائمة كاملة في آخر كتابه موثقة أدق ما يكون التوثيق .[26]* *أما عن الفهارس والكشافات ، فقد أصبحت ضرورية لازمة ، وغدت أنواعها متعددة متنوعة، وإن قام الباحث بصنع تلك الفهارس بنفسه، يكون أفضل، لما في ذلك من فوائد جليلة ومنها : تعمق الباحث فيما كتب، وتدقيقه لفكرته ، وتنقيته لبحثه من الأخطاء التي بقيت فيه ، وتميزه للأعلام الواردين في النص ويمكن أن يشتبهوا بغيرهم، فيضيف إما تاريخ الوفاة ، أو النسبة إلى البلد ، أو غير ذلك .[27]* *كما وجب على الطالب أن يخرج بحثه أو  رسالته بشكل جميل أنيق ، خطا ومفهوما فحسن الخط يزيد الحق وضوحا .* *وبعد هذه العشرة الكاملة المتعلقة بالشكل والمظهر من المستحسن أن يتبع كتابه بملخص مركز جدا في عشر صفحات على نسق الفصول والأبواب ، مركزا على النتائج التي وصل إليها ، والطريق الذي اضافه، هذه الخلاصة يمكن للباحث ان يلقيها كتعريف بعمله وعنوانا لجهوده ، وخلاصة لأفكاره التي سلخ الثمين من عمره لدراستها والسهر عليها .[28]* *         هذا عن منهج البحث والتأليف ، فماذا عن منهج التحقيق وبعث التراث ؟                            ==========*

----------


## عبد الفتاح الزويني

*يقول الدكتور فاروق حمادة في مستهل هذا الفصل بأن الحديث عن المخطوطات و تحقيقها و بعثها ، حديث هام جدا و جليل، له من الأهمية والخطر ما للفكرة والكلمة التي تنتقل من جيل إلى جيل ، فتوجه الجيل التالي وتؤثر فيه أبلغ  الأثر [29].*
*        ولقد توالت الكتابة عن المخطوطات العربية ، وتحقيقها ونشرها ، لما رأوه من تزايد العاملين في هذا الميدان ، وكثرة الداخلين فيه ، غيرة منهم على إخراجه على أكمل وجه ، وأقوم سبيل ، وحماية له من عبث العابثين أو لمقاصد أخرى ، و أعطى أستاذنا الدكتور فاروق حمادة لائحة بأسماء المؤلفين و المؤلفات التي يمكن للباحث في إحياء التراث أن يستعين بها ولا محيدة له عنها ،كانت نتيجة خبرة و تمرس و معاشرة للكتاب العربي المخطوط ،تنبه إلى العديد من القضايا الهامة ،ومن خلال ممارسته و اطلاعه على الكتب التي ذكرت وتأمله لهذه القضية التي تواجه الطلاب و يكثر سؤالهم عنها ؛ يقدم لنا بعض المعالم المنهجية بين يدي تحقيق المخطوطات و المبادئ الأساسية العامة التي يحتاجها كل محقق،آخذا بعين الاعتبار بأن لكل علم خصوصياته ، ولكل مخطوط تفرداته[30] .* *         فمما لا يخفى على الباحث أو طالب علم أن فنون المعرفة الإسلامية متعددة وعطاؤها متعدد ومتنوع، أنجز خلال قرون متطاولة ، وفيه الأصيل والدخيل ، وفيه مابين هذا وذاك، لذا كان حريا بطالب العزم على التحقيق وبعث التراث أن يكون لديه حسن الاختيار، ومن سمة ذلك أن يعكف على التحقيق في الصناعة التي يحسب نفسه أنه يبرع فيها لا أن يتطفل في ميدان لا يفقه فيه شيئا ، فإن ذلك من العبث في العلم والمعرفة، فيحصل بعثرة التراث بذل تحصيل بعث التراث ، فيلحق بالمكتبة الإسلامية دمارا لا قبل له[31] .* *           بعد أن يكون الطالب على استعداد تام لخوض غمار هذا الخضم الوعر متسلحا بما أتاه الله تعالى من علم ونبوغ في هذه الصناعة، يتوجه إلى جمع النسخ معتمدا في ذلك على الفهارس وقوائم المكتبات، سائلا أهل الاختصاص والمتتبعين لهذا الشأن ، وبعد ذلك يبادر إلى فحصها وتقويمها لتقديم الأهم فالأهم، ولتأكد من عنوان الكتاب ومؤلفه ومطابقة العنوان للمضمون، وأجدر النسخ بالتقديم هي نسخة المؤلف التي كتبها بيده أو قرأت عليه وعليها خطه، ثم يليها النسخ الموثقة المنقولة عنها ولو كانت بعيدة التاريخ عنها، والنسخ التي عليها خطوط العلماء البارزين في العلم الذي بحثه المخطوط، وللأقدمية الموثقة أهمية لاتنكر في هذا المجال[32]، ويكون نسخ الكتاب على أحسن النسخ المتوفرة، بشكل واضح مقسما له في كلمه وجمله وفصوله وأبوابه مستعملا في ذلك علامات الترقيم والرموز الحديثة، مبرزا ما ينبغي إبرازه، متوخيا تمام المعاني، وأحسن وجوه العربية. [33]* *        وبعد الاطمئنان إلى نقل النسخة نقلا صحيحا كاملا ، يبدأ المحقق بضبط النصوص وتخريجها بدءا من الآيات الكريمة والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة، مرورا بالأمثال ، والأماكن والوقائع والأيام واللغات والأعلام [34]، ثم يعيد النص قراءة واعية ليستوعبه ، ويقف منه موقف الناقد المتفحص ، فيتتبع الكتاب في مضمونه وأسلوبه مدققا لما جاء في ذلك، فمسؤولية المحقق كمسؤولية المؤلف، بل ربما تزيد؛ لأن قلب المتصفح فارغ وقلب المنشئ مشغول، ففي حالة سكوت المحقق عما في النص، فالتبعية تعود عليه كذلك[35] ، وبعد إتقان التعليق على النص وإكماله، يجب أن يدرسه  دراسة كافية وافية، وتختلف هذه الدراسة باختلاف الموضوع والكتاب، وإن كانت تتفق حول الأمور التالية :*  *1 ــ ترجمة المؤلف ، والتعريف به ، وبمكانته العلمية ، وعطائه وآثاره ، في إطار زمانه ومكانه .* * 2ــ توثيق نسبة الكتاب للمؤلف، وتحديد الصحيح من اسمه والروايات والطرق التي روي بها .* *3 ــ التعريف بمخطوطات الكتاب تعريفا دقيقا .* *4 ــ بيان الخطة المتبعة في التحقيق .* *5 ــ درس الكتاب وتقويمه ، وتتناول الدراسة عدة أمور كذلك :*  *·      * *مضمون الكتاب ومدى الحاجة إليه .* *·      * *مدى استفائه للموضوع الذي هو بصدده .* *·      * *من سبقه بالتأليف في هذا التأليف .* *·      * *مقارنته مع سابقه إن امكن ذلك وبيان وجه تميزه عن المصنفات في بابه .* *·      * *مدى تأثيره فيمن جاء بعده ، وما أسداه للعلم والمعرفة .* *·      * *نقاط القوة الضعف فيه ، والدلالة عليها وخاصة الأخيرة .* *·      * *خلاص آرائه وفكرته ، في خطوط عريضة ، وإلى أي حد وفق فيها .*  *·      * *كيف يمكن الاستفادة من هذا المخطوط .* *          وفي الختام يذيل البحث بفهارس كاشفة لمحتوياته التي تيسر على القارئ الرجوع إليه في سهولة ويسر دون عناء أو مشقة بالغة ، ويحسن أن تصنع الفهارس بيد المحقق أو تحت إشرافه ، لأنه بهذا العمل يظهر له في النص أشياء كثيرة تحتاج إلى تصويب وتقويم ، ويتمكن من مادته التي حققها وراجعها، فيضيف أو يعدل أو يبدل [36].* *اللهم اجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول ويتبعون أحسنه ، وصلى الله على المصطفى وعلى آله و أصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، آمين، والحمد لله رب العالمين .*  *[1]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا منشورات كلية الأدب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط سلسلة بحوث و دراسات رقم 15،1416هـ / 1995م ،ص:13.* *[2]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:15.* *[3]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:16* *[4]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:17.* *[5]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:17* *[6]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:18* *[7]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:19.* *[8]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:20.* *[9]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:21.* *[10]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:24.* *[11]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:25.* *[12]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:26* *[13]** الدكتور فاروق حمادة ، منهج البحث في الدراسات الإسلامية تأليفا و تحقيقا ،ص:27.* *[14]**  المرجع نفسه : 29*  *[15]** المرجع نفسه : 31* *[16]** المرجع نفسه : 34* *[17]** المرجع نفسه : 38* *[18]** المرجع نفسه : 40* *[19]** المرجع نفسه : 41*  *[20]** المرجع نفسه : 42* *[21]** المرجع نفسه :45* *[22]** المرجع نفسه : 47* *[23]** المرجع نفسه :49* *[24]** المرجع نفسه : 54*  *[25]** المرجع نفسه : 56* *[26]** المرجع نفسه : 58* *[27]** المرجع نفسه : 58* *[28]** المرجع نفسه :59* *[29]**  المرجع نفسه : 65* *[30]** المرجع نفسه :68* *[31]** ينظر المرجع السابق بعض الأمثلة من هذه الهفوات و الأخطاء الجسام التي اتكبها بعض ملحقي العبث العلمي على التراث،ص:70،71،72* *[32]** المرجع السابق :76* *[33]** المرجع نفسه :78* *[34]** المرجع نفسه : 87* *[35]** المرجع نفسه : 95* *[36]** المرجع نفسه : 98*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيرًا ونفع بك.

----------

